# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bánh mì Huỳnh Hoa (Ô môi) - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Bánh mì Huỳnh Hoa (Ô Môi)*
> 
> _26 Lê Thị Riêng, P. Bến Thành, Q.1, TP HCM - Tel: 39250885
> Giá: 22.000 đ/ổ (cập nhật tháng 6/2011)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Bánh mì Huỳnh Hoa (Ô Môi)_



*Bạn đã từng nghe đến lẩu Pede, vậy còn bánh mỳ ô môi, bạn đã biết đến chưa?*


Trước tiên, hãy khoan tìm kiếm trên mạng bằng cái tên Bánh mỳ Ô môi, vì tên thật của tiệm bánh mỳ ấy là Bánh mỳ Huỳnh Hoa, nhưng "Ô môi " đã ăn sâu vào tâm trí dân Sài Gòn từ rất lâu.


Chẳng phải tự nhiên mà tiệm bánh mỳ nhỏ tại đầu đường Lê Thị Riêng (quận 1) ấy luôn tấp nập từ 4h chiều đến tận giữa đêm. Khi đến đây, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức không chỉ là một ổ bánh mỳ Sài Gòn như bình thường, mà là:

1. Ruột bánh mỳ được khoét rất sâu, tha hồ nhét đủ thể loại chả, thịt, chà bông, patê, bơ, rau, ớt...


2. Vị trí của các loại nhân bánh mỳ khá lạ so với những loại bánh mỳ khác ở Sài Gòn: Bơ và patê không phết trực tiếp vào ruột mà quết giữa các loại nhân. Một lớp chả, thịt - một lớp patê - Lớp chả thịt - bơ...tiếp tục thứ tự đó, cuối cùng là chà bông, dưa leo, đồ chưa, rau dưa.








Ngon nhất phải kể đến món patê do quán tự chế biến, thơm đậm đà, ngọt, bùi, béo ngậy mà không ngán. Lớp Patê chính giữa không trộn lẫn cùng vỏ bánh mì khiến mỗi lần nhai là mỗi lần từng đợt vị bùi thanh và thơm của Patê tràn vào cổ; Tạo nên thứ dư vị rất vương vấn rất khó nhầm lẫn với các loại bánh mì ở tiệm khác. Và vì không trét trực tiếp vào ruột bánh, cho nên bạn có thể để ổ bánh mì của mình hơi lâu lâu mà vẫn không bị nhũn. Có khi mình mua từ 8h tối, xem phim đến tận 3h sáng ăn vào vỏ bánh mì vẫn còn giòn giòn, yêu không chịu được!




Lý giải cho những sự "lạ đời" này chỉ có một câu trả lời, đó chính là sự đặc biệt tới từ vị Pate ở đây. Pate do chính tiệm tự làm, rất thơm và béo ngậy. Và chính vì pate không được phết trực tiếp lên bánh mỳ cho nên không làm cho bánh mỳ mềm, nhũn dù bạn để lâu, mà vẫn giòn thơm như khi mới lấy từ trong lò ra.


Chỉ khi thưởng thức bánh mỳ Ô Môi, bạn mới bỏ hẳn ý nghĩ "ăn bánh mỳ cho qua bữa" . Nhờ cách sắp xếp nhân bánh mỳ "lạ đời" như vậy sẽ mang đến cho bạn một hương vị mới. bánh mỳ sẽ không còn khô và khó nuốt, mà lại giòn thơm, vị pate giữa các lớp nhân dù béo ngậy vẫn không gây ngán.


Chính những điều ấy đã làm nên thương hiệu của bánh mỳ Ô Môi - Bánh mỳ Huỳnh Hoa Sài Gòn. Và dù giá hơi đắt - 22k/ổ nhưng không vì thế mà tiệm vắng khách đây các bạn.




> *Bánh mì Huỳnh Hoa (Ô Môi)*
> 
> _26 Lê Thị Riêng, P. Bến Thành, Q.1, TP HCM - Tel: 39250885
> Giá: 22.000 đ/ổ (cập nhật tháng 6/2011)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Bánh mì Huỳnh Hoa (Ô Môi)_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

ngon ngon..........................

----------


## nuilua

Lại còn tên là bánh mì ô môi  :cuoi: 
Thú vị thật

----------

